# T31 Stereo replacement..



## Zaeed (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm wanting to replace the stock stereo in my 2007 T31, with this Pioneer FH-P8000BT, and was wondering if I needed to get a bracket or anything like that? Or does the stereo just fit in the dash??


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

where you are buying it will know that answer.... but my guess it will fit


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Being a double DIN size head-unit, it will fit in the T31 (as well the T30) models and you can use the existing factory brackets to mount it in place (if it doesn't come with its own set of brackets). The only thing you might have to adjust is the way it sits in the dash to get the flush fit, so you may have to drill new screw holes in the mounting brackets to either push the stereo in or bring it out a bit to get the optimal look.

You also need to ask the supplier if he can sell you or direct you to a source where you can buy compatible ISO wiring harness adapters so you don't have to hard-wire or cut any wires.


----------



## Zaeed (Jan 22, 2010)

Cheers guys..

I'm just getting it online... The ISO wiring harness, is that just the plug on the back?


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Zaeed said:


> Cheers guys..
> 
> I'm just getting it online... The ISO wiring harness, is that just the plug on the back?


the harness from the orginal stereo is different to what you have, so you need to be able to connect your new unit to the car wiring system.

if you have not got one, CT, Wal-Mart, would be the first place (lowest price) if they don't have it, most of the stereo stores in your area should be able to get you one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Zaeed said:


> Cheers guys..
> 
> I'm just getting it online... The ISO wiring harness, is that just the plug on the back?


Yep, that's the one. Autobarn and/or Repco would have it and since you're an Aussie, check the Australian X-Trail Forum for more details and DIY Guides.


----------

